# Drawers on my project list



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

Drawers for my benches are on my project list of items to do before I start tackling my display cases.

I want to create 2 types of drawers - 1 type I think I have a handle on which are sliding drawers on wheels which go underneath my work benches - I think these are fairly easy, no? Basically an open box on wheels LOL.

The more difficult ones however are a choice of 2 types - either sliding drawers - which I have no idea how to measure and install the slides - I know kreg has a drawer jig I could buy for like $60.00 which help level and align the drawers, but that is way out of my budget at the moment.

The other type of drawer I'm considering is a drop down type of drawer/shelf which I think maybe easier and more inline with my current skill level - here's a pic of what I mean:










This doesn't look too complicated.

I'll be using on hand ply wood - probably 3/8" or 1/2" - I think the 1/4" is too thin, correct?

Anyway thanks as always in advance for any and all advice.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Making "slide out" drawers is a very simple. You do not need any expensive jigs.

I see you have 90 posts on this forum. There have been many threads on making drawers and the method of sliding them in and out. 

Sliding drawers range from just a drawer sitting on the wood underneath to using store bought slides. Cost of slides is as little as $7.00 up. 

What specifically is it that you do not understand.

George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't believe I would make the boxes hung on chains. Eventually you will slip or get in a hurry and open one of them too fast and the tools would bounce out. Anyway that should be simple enough to make a box and hinge them with piano hinges. 

For a drawer you just need to create a faceframe or at least put solid dividers under the table to mount the drawer slides on. Be sure the space between the dividers is consistent from front to back and square with the front. Then it's just a matter of making a box 1" smaller than the opening. Drawer slides such as KV1300 slide very easy and are less fussy with critical dimensions however about 3" of the back of the drawer stays in the table when fully open. Another option would be full extension drawer slides. They don't slide as easily but the full draw comes out of the table.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

What Steve Neul said, the drop downs are an accident waiting to happen. Sliding drawers aren't difficult with a little forethought.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Very true. Drawers can be pretty easy.

I made my first eight drawers for a workbench. I used a circular saw, straight edge, and a router with 1/4"/straight bit. 

They're made from 1/2" plywood butt jointed, glued, and screwed, with a 1/4" plywood bottom in a four sided groove. I used full extension drawer slides, and I can really load them up.

Just draw some up, and give it a try!


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks all - problem with me and drawers is I've not done any finish work yet - I'm still not getting my cuts to 100% (heck, not even to 95% as far as I'm concerned) - always seem to be off by a 1/32 here or 1/16 there which is why the pull downs were more attractive to me - more room for error.

I finished 2 rolling drawers today from recycled pallet plywood ( 3/8 for the sides and 1/2 for the bottom) - problem is my cuts weren't all the same for the sides (Front and Back 26 1/2, 2 sides 17 5/8) - I think my table is still off I don't know 

I measure twice, measure the fence to the blade front and back, make sure I'm cutting on the correct side of the marked line and I'm still off - no idea what I'm doing wrong

Anyway, I don't want to waste drawer slides or decent wood when I can't even get my cuts correct.

Thanks though for all the input - greatly appreciated


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It sounds more like you are having equipment problems than you. What kind of saw do you have? Some saws are just more cumbersome than others. If you are persistent you can overcome these problems.


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

Steve Neul said:


> It sounds more like you are having equipment problems than you. What kind of saw do you have? Some saws are just more cumbersome than others. If you are persistent you can overcome these problems.


I have a craftsman 137.248830 which I'm liking less and less all the time, but can't justify the cost of a new saw at the moment due to a lot of expenses this month (flood insurance, taxes, maintenance on properties etc.)

I adjusted the blade alignment - or thought I did anyway, and found out one of the bolt attachment corners (attach to the stand) was broken off. I glued it back and this afternoon while moving the saw to use my sled it broke in more pieces and skewed the legs of the stand LOL

If I can hang on for another 4-6 weeks I may be able to justify a new saw, but right now - no way - the wife would scalp me!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I can't find much on line about the saw. I think it has a fence similar to the one I had on a craftsman 12" saw. I had some problem keeping it parallel with the miter slot. There is adjustments on the fence to where you adjust it to where the majority of the time it will clamp down correctly. I still had to push the fence past the dimension I wanted and then move the fence toward the blade before I locked it down. I think once you get the fence working right you will have a lot less problems building with it. 

I think the saw itself isn't that bad. The one I looked at had a 3hp motor. Even though it's a contractor saw you could upgrade the fence to a Biesemeyer fence and make a wooden extension to the right of the saw and be able to do most anything I can do with my Unisaw.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't know if you have seen the drawers I built for my work bench and tool boxes, but they are simple and made from whatever I could find. Some have 3/4 inch sides, some 1/2 inch. One for sure has one of each! 

And I made the wheels from 5 inch holes cut with a hole saw. They are loaded with clamps and other stuff and work well.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

new2woodwrk said:


> I have a craftsman 137.248830 which I'm liking less and less all the time, but can't justify the cost of a new saw at the moment due to a lot of expenses this month (flood insurance, taxes, maintenance on properties etc.)
> 
> If I can hang on for another 4-6 weeks I may be able to justify a new saw, but right now - no way - the wife would scalp me!


I am not familiar with you saw, but...

For several years, I used my dad's saw that was passed down to me after he passed away. The fence was terrible. I finally gave up and bought a new fence. The Vega Pro 40 was cheaper than the Pro 26 model so I bought it. It dwarfed the saw, but man-o-man, did it ever make a difference. It was like a new saw! :thumbsup: The extra length of the fence was great, and it locked square to the blade.

I finally sold it and bought a new Grizzly 1023RLW. Why, because I wanted a cabinet saw with the 3hp motor so I could rip 8/4 hard maple.

Here are some pics of the old Craftsman.
Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

Here's my saw:













































The splitter and pawls were removed because I was using my sled - also, figured out the benefit of keeping the guard on - DUST!!! LOL


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks MT Stringer - I priced those fences and are way out of my budget at the moment.

I told wife I want a new saw yesterday, she didn't freak but we need a few more income checks before I can move on it. Which will probably not be until after summer ends

I'm probably just going to go with the delta 36-725 - it's relatively inexpensive and looks fairly sturdy - I don't really want to spend that much, but it is what it is. Having already purchased a cheapy construction saw I'm not really interested in repeating the mistake.


----------



## Belg (Oct 2, 2011)

Do yourself a favor and check out Craigslist in your area when your ready to buy. There are some good deals to be had on larger items like this, when people move and they don't want to take them along or their downsizing.


----------

